

The Geek Code - sp8
http://www.geekcode.com/

======
thanatropism
"Geek" nowadays means "has a Captain America Shield iPhone otterbox".

~~~
fasfawefaw
Geek = cheerleader who owns a pair of glasses that she sometimes wears when
she doesn't have any contacts available.

Or is that a nerd?

~~~
webnrrd2k
Geek.

------
thebouv
Geez, I remember having my Geek Code in forum sigs, ircbots spitting them out
on whois, etc.

~~~
kalleboo
I remember having it in a Usenet X-header...

------
tat45
Ah, memories. A lot has happened over the past several years that could be
added to the code.

Having said that, GCS/MU d-- s-:++ a C+++$ UL+(+++) P+++ L++ E--- W+++ N++ w+
M++ PS+ PE++ Y+ PGP- !t X-- R++ tv-- b+ DI++++ D+ G+ e++ h---- r+++.

------
hawkten
Remind me of [http://www.innergeek.us/geek-
test.html](http://www.innergeek.us/geek-test.html)

~~~
tonteldoos
45.75646% - Super Geek. Geez, that took a long time to complete...

------
nerdy
Funny, I thought the geek code was "RTFM"

------
kyberias
I would like to write my geek code. Is there a nice Q&A-tool for that?

~~~
knd775
You just read the page and write it out. That's all there is to it.

------
blatherard
Check out the "Appearance" section
[http://www.geekcode.com/geek.html#appearance](http://www.geekcode.com/geek.html#appearance)
for a big helping of "only males can be geeks" assumption-making.

~~~
jarin
Check out the "Sex" section
[http://www.geekcode.com/geek.html#sex](http://www.geekcode.com/geek.html#sex)
for a big helping of not making any gender assumptions

~~~
blatherard
Good catch. Its interesting that the gender-neutrality comes only in the "Sex"
and "Relationships" sections, and that the only female "I am <famous person>"
comes in "Sex" for "I am Madonna."

------
aaronbasssett
G-

~~~
chinpokomon
G+∴G-

------
mpnordland
Would be nice to update it into a more workable form for today.

~~~
devNoise
Maybe key value pairs in json?

